# William Holden



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

So I am starting a thread for William Holden. When young he was GORGEOUS and SEXY 

With a beautiful hairy chest, a manly man, he was completely lick worthy and kissable all over.






Being a pervert don't think I _haven't _noticed _other_ impressive things about William Holden, apart from his beautiful chest and beautiful smile, for those who _don't_ know what I'm talking about look at the _blue circles _that I've provided


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Funny --- using AdBlock, and no image shows up at all.

Thank you, AdBlock.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Funny --- using AdBlock, and no image shows up at all.
> 
> Thank you, AdBlock.



I am using AdBlock and I can see the images


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Funny --- using AdBlock, and no image shows up at all.
> ...



It's not a problem.  I have my own completely lickworthy and kissable all over hairy chest, so I'm good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Funny --- using AdBlock, and no image shows up at all.
> 
> Thank you, AdBlock.



You are _not _getting away with _not_ seeing the William Holden pictures 






You should _know what_ I blue circled 

Hint: Eyes below the belt


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


>



I was an innocent girl with a virgin mind...._until_ I came here, I have been_ outrageously_ corrupted by those perverts Coyote and Kat and _now _look where my mind is....eyes _below_ the belt 

Or _was _I an innocent girl with a virgin mind_ before _I came here?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Diga me muchacha ---- what exactly were you Googling for to find these?

Also, ever hear of Milton Berle?
(or as I call him, "Peewee"....)


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




We seduced you with chocolate chip cookies and martinis...works every time.  That's why the Dark Side is winning


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No not heard of Milton Berle, I'll Google.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Milton Berle, he's not handsome and he's not sexy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



^ Let _this_ be a warning to other girls with innocent virgin minds, if _not_ you will end like _me_ an out of control sexual maniac who at times _needs _to be restrained


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Whelp ---- can't help ya there, I'm a Liberal and don't believe in restraint.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 23, 2017)

Good detective work Lucy. Somehow William Holden's package has managed to escape me all these years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Good detective work Lucy. Somehow William Holden's package has managed to escape me all these years.



No problem


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So I am starting a thread for William Holden. When young he was GORGEOUS and SEXY
> 
> With a beautiful hairy chest, a manly man, he was completely lick worthy and kissable all over.
> 
> ...



And Errol Flynn, the world of film doesn't produce these naturally beautiful and elegant men anymore.
















Of course, it's _even_ more lovely when they are _obviously_ Going Commando


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2017)

Can't post it but glimpse at Ben Affleck's in Gone Girl


----------



## gipper (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So I am starting a thread for William Holden. When young he was GORGEOUS and SEXY
> 
> With a beautiful hairy chest, a manly man, he was completely lick worthy and kissable all over.
> 
> ...


He acted the same in every role. Not much of an actor.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2017)

For Lucy


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Good detective work Lucy. Somehow William Holden's package has managed to escape me all these years.
> ...



"Package"?  What's he talkin' about Oosie?  Did WIlliam Holden work for Federal Express?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So I am starting a thread for William Holden. When young he was GORGEOUS and SEXY
> ...



Who said _anything_ about _acting_, you _think_ a girl is _concerned_ about _acting ability_ when they are so _gorgeous_ and_ sexy_? 

Do you think men watched Marilyn Monroe films for her _acting_ _ability_?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That guy's in the wrong place.  But whoever's down there on the subway ------  score!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I think Iceweasal is thanking me for posting the pictures of William Holden. Did William Holden work for Federal Express? I don't know before he was in films he might, I'll have to Google this.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Who said _anything_ about _acting_, you _think_ a girl is _concerned_ about _acting ability_ when they are so _gorgeous_ and_ sexy_?



You just have no appreciation for wanton thespianism.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



No William Holden before films, he couldn't have worked for Federal Express as they only start in 1971.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> For Lucy



Thank you rightwinger darling


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Now Oosie....   don't forget, Mr. Oosie is watching.  


----- In fact, he's right backstage, let's bring him out right now...

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Now Oosie....   don't forget, Mr. Oosie is watching.
> 
> 
> ----- In fact, he's right backstage, let's bring him out right now...
> ...



That will not let me watch the video 

It does say "a mix of Desi's Babalu performances", don't know what that is, I'll have to Google.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Now Oosie....   don't forget, Mr. Oosie is watching.
> ...



Sorry, it makes you go to YouTube.  It won't show in Österriech?  I'll try to find another.  It's full of Lucies.

EDIT --- here's another version, slightly truncated --
.
​


----------



## Honut (Sep 16, 2019)

What was "William Holding?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 18, 2019)

The iconic scene:


----------



## harmonica (Sep 18, 2019)

LUSTERS..SINNERS


----------



## harmonica (Sep 18, 2019)

is this USMB or Pornhub???!!!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 5, 2020)

Pelosi reminds me of Norma Desmond


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 5, 2020)

LMAO! You go girl.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 5, 2020)

Holden's best movies were Sunset Boulevard and The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------

